# Gun Owners Notice



## Uncle Bob (Dec 15, 2009)

If your State requires registration of guns, ammo, or concealed carry permits; you may be put on a list that is published on the internet; which will provide your home address;

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=5234

It's only the beginning,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Boy oh Boy! I may be famous! Just think to be associated with such an elite group!


----------



## JBI (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

U B - NYS requires ALL OF THE ABOVE.

Personally, I choose not to own or carry firearms.

I also choose to support _responsible_ gun ownership, witihn a _reasonable limit_.

Don't ask me what 'reasonable' is. I like you all too much to go there...

and the NRA and their counterparts probably have blogs where that can be debated.


----------



## beach (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

At least the bad guys will know that they'll be shot if they come into my house uninvited. That's why the crime rate in Switzerland is so low, the citizens are trained and required to have a gun in every household.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Since being in the phone book already and most know that I carry it would not be that big of deal to me personally, however I don’t like the idea of "potential targets" knowing my business either.  Now if they disclose my stash of numb chucks and samurai swords I’ll really be mad.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Most everybody here is packin. That is, legal or not. "Badges" (incert permits) "We don't need no stinking badges".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Register :?: Never bought one that *I* had to register.

Ditto jp


----------



## Frank (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Better to be on a list that tells criminals you are armed and dangerous than to post a "This is a Gun Free Home" sign that means here is a defenseless victim.

From Columbine to VA Tech to Fort Hood the worst mass shootings seem to occurr where guns are banned.


----------



## Min&Max (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

There is nothing like the sound of the action of a pump shotgun in the dark that says "you are not welcome here".


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

That's funny Mini&max :lol:  That's what I use to tell my wife back when I was on shift work and away for days.  I told her to just rack one in and you'll know within seconds if you need to clear the hallway if you don't hear the scrambling of feet leaving the house


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

You want to see a scary shotgun, google the AA12, nothing like a 12ga. that can fire 300 rounds a minute! That's a lot of lead!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Shoulder "ouch" would be an understatement if using 3" mags or those cool FRAG-12 anit-personnels


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

This victim is a responsible gun owner. The crimminal is lucky to be alive. Under Montana law this would have been truely self defense. (See 2nd link)

http://www.dailyinterlake.com/news/loca ... 002e0.html

http://missoulapolis.com/index.php/2009 ... -doctrine/


----------



## jim baird (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Gun Owners Notice

Just have to get me one of those! One man army comes to mind!  :mrgreen:


----------

